# UAE pink visa expiring tomorrow



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Guys, need some expat help here... I entered the UAE on my PINK employment visa two months ago and I have been trying to get in touch with my company's PRO so he can get my passport stamped. Unfortunately this has been a cat and mouse game and I realized today that my pink visa states "Valid until Jul 22-2011", i.e. it expires tomorrow. 

What does this mean exactly? Will this be a problem now because my passport has not been processed with the residence visa stamp? I will make it a point to get my passport handed over Sunday morning, but will it be too late? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Once your visa expires, you effectively lose your right to remain in the country and therefore have to leave. Staying here beyond the validity of your visa means that you will effectively be an illegal immigrant, which would lead to fines for each day that you have overstayed. You will not be allowed to leave by immigration until all the fines are settled.

On the basis that Canada is no longer one of the privileged countries anymore whose citizens can get visa on arrival, I'm not entirely sure that you will be able to change your status in country. Either way, your employer will still need to apply for a new employment visa for you and start the residency process from scratch. I suspect that you will need to leave the country and re-enter on a new employment visa. I would advise that you contact your PRO asap and try to get this sorted, else get on a plane and maybe head to Oman and wait for them to sort out the visa issue on Sunday morning.

Out of curiosity, how did it come to be that your employment visa ran out and your company had not even started the residency process?


----------



## abdul1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am from india and having similar situation.my passport is not yet stamped but i am on a pink litter employment visa which is valid upto 20/09/2011..now i am not satisfied with companies proceedings and its pay roll system..i want to terminate.Will i have 6 months ban if i do so..can i find a new job without any complications?? please help me out asap..thank you in advance


----------

